# Slideshow



## hotes (28. Mrz 2004)

Hallo,

habe 2 Fragen?

1.)Wie kann ich die Fostos für eine Slideshow auf eine bestimmte Grösse bringen?
Sie sollten nicht breiter als 140 pixel sein und die Höhe sollte sich immer proportional anpassen.


```
[img]http://blablabla/01.jpg[/img]
```

Wer kann mir sagen wie ich das so umändern kann.
----------------------------------------------------------------
2.)
	
	
	
	





```
image_list[image_index++] = new imageItem("http://blablabla/01.jpg");
```
Ist es möglich die Fotos so wie sie hier aufgerufen werden zu verlinken?
Möchte sie, wenn man sie anklickt in einem Popupfenster in Originalgrösse ausgeben


Oder hat jemand eine Slideshow die das alles schon beinhaltet hat?

thx
hotes


----------



## Beni (28. Mrz 2004)

*Ist das jetzt Java oder JavaScript?*

(@Roar: Ich unterschreibe deine Beschwerde bei Netscape... )


Also für _Java _würde eine sehr grobe Antwort so lauten:

1. Mit Hilfe eines Graphics-Object:  drawImage.

2. Mit einem MouseListener. Wenn die Maus gedrückt wurde, öffnest du das Fenster.

Naja, melde dich nochmal!

mfg Beni


----------



## hotes (28. Mrz 2004)

Ist ein Javascript


----------

